# Snowyaking



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

2:35 of my life i will never get back


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nemi west said:


> 2:35 of my life i will never get back


 i made it 17 seconds, thanks for the heads up.
YouTube - Snow Kayak


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

10 seconds, who sits on top with their legs out.

Gotta love Lyle:

YouTube - Snow kayaking World Record


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

That was _relaxing_. Like a handful of ludes washed down with a pint of Southern Comfort.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

I once saw something called a "bobsled" that folks used to ride down embankments on when it snows.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

outdoorxtreme1 said:


> Kick cabin fever... try snowyaking. Check out our video.
> 
> YouTube - TOPOgearLLC's Channel


Uhm, it's really important to understand your audience. Your audience here is people who recreate in the Rocky Mountains. Now a video that probably got gasps of delight and an intro of, "Local extreme sports enthusiasts risk life and limb on a highway embankment" when it aired on the late news at the CBS affiliate in Dacron, Ohio probably ain't gonna cut it here. And for reference on what real "cabin fever" is, rent "The Shining".


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

kayakfreakus said:


> Gotta love Lyle:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TsZpo8kkR4


Who doesn't, that guy lives his life. He's done a bunch of stuff I'm just now learning about.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

the only acceptable place to kayak outside of water is the staircase at Cunard on the New River, WV. and if done properly you end up in the river.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Perhaps you haven't seen the Boater-X at Monarch yet...I would deem it worthy of breaking out the kayak for winter purposes:










gotta love the expression on the person in the lower right hand corner of the pic


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

lmyers said:


> Perhaps you haven't seen the Boater-X at Monarch yet...I would deem it worthy of breaking out the kayak for winter purposes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


negative. i worked at monarch for 2 years. kayaking on the snow is a great way to hurt yourself and not be able to really go kayaking.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

tango said:


> negative. i worked at monarch for 2 years. kayaking on the snow is a great way to hurt yourself and not be able to really go kayaking.


That's very true...but it still makes for a good show


----------

